# Bee nest is huge



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Memorial Park today.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow!! madf1man. Are those yellow jackets? I have never seen a nest like that.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I believe them to be Ground Hornets.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Very interesting.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i believe those are actually yellowjackets, not to be confused with the paper wasp who builds a small nest with the individual round cells underneath the eve of your house.

whatever you do, don't bother them! if you p*ss off a nest of yellowjackets, _*i swear they will chase you down and sting you repeatedly if given the chance.*_ trust me, i know.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I agree and do not use a match lighter fluidand a spray bottle on them either...again the voice of experience.

Beautifull textures on that by the way. Maybe we could get Brett to set up ten flashes and his wideangle lens right next to it...


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Not sure myself I'm relying on the net and we know how that goes! Did the goggle it, ground hornet and yellow jacket pics and decided it was ground hornet because of the black banding around the tail. Ground hornet is straight black bands and yellow jacket has the same accept the first one near the body. They have an accented black band. Then again what I've always called yellow jackets are much thinner and fainter of color and hang from nests under the eves of the house and bushes


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I heard if you shine a light in their eyes it hypnotizes them and makes them completely harmless and docile. They will just sit still and you can grasp them gently by the wings to move them and pose them for better shots. Then you can use an exacto knife to slice open the nest and extract the queen and the yellow jacket honey that is a prized delicacy in most southern European countries. It's delicious with some cornbread and butter. The queen, in a nest that size will probably be about 2 feet long and could weigh upwards of 3 to 4 pounds. She has no stinger and is completely blind but she has razor sharp mandables that can cut sheetmetal so steer clear of those. 
Now I suppose it is time for the obligatory disclaimer and announcement that everything I said is false and you should really be very careful and stay far away from them. And last but not least, your photos are very nice and extremely interesting to look at no matter what species it turns out to be. Thanks for sharing them with us and forgive my strange mood today. I think it has something to do with the barometric pressure.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Gator_Nutz said:


> I heard if you shine a light in their eyes it hypnotizes them and makes them completely harmless and docile. They will just sit still and you can grasp them gently by the wings to move them and pose them for better shots. Then you can use an exacto knife to slice open the nest and extract the queen and the yellow jacket honey that is a prized delicacy in most southern European countries. It's delicious with some cornbread and butter. The queen, in a nest that size will probably be about 2 feet long and could weigh upwards of 3 to 4 pounds. She has no stinger and is completely blind but she has razor sharp mandables that can cut sheetmetal so steer clear of those.
> Now I suppose it is time for the obligatory disclaimer and announcement that everything I said is false and you should really be very careful and stay far away from them. And last but not least, your photos are very nice and extremely interesting to look at no matter what species it turns out to be. Thanks for sharing them with us and forgive my strange mood today. I think it has something to do with the barometric pressure.


You are a barometric *pressure*!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Gator_Nutz said:


> I heard if you shine a light in their eyes it hypnotizes them and makes them completely harmless and docile. They will just sit still and you can grasp them gently by the wings to move them and pose them for better shots. Then you can use an exacto knife to slice open the nest and extract the queen and the yellow jacket honey that is a prized delicacy in most southern European countries. It's delicious with some cornbread and butter. The queen, in a nest that size will probably be about 2 feet long and could weigh upwards of 3 to 4 pounds. She has no stinger and is completely blind but she has razor sharp mandables that can cut sheetmetal so steer clear of those.
> Now I suppose it is time for the obligatory disclaimer and announcement that everything I said is false and you should really be very careful and stay far away from them. And last but not least, your photos are very nice and extremely interesting to look at no matter what species it turns out to be. Thanks for sharing them with us and forgive my strange mood today. I think it has something to do with the barometric pressure.


you realise of course that there is at least one novel inside you just begging to be let out.

Trey, did you report that nest? is there anyone to report it to, come to think of it? i'd hate to think of someone getting stung by that lot.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I to have those moods and can surf that wave. These pics were actually used on another forum I frequent along with my story of while having lunch with these bees our discussing how people are welcome to visit at a distance and the cruelties of life and so on


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

No I have not nor do I wish to report it. They are no where anyone or any place for it to be an issue.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Man, those things give me the heebie jeebies!



> They are no where anyone or any place for it to be an issue.


Yeah, that's what I thought once when I set up a remote camera! :-(
Mike


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> Maybe we could get Brett to set up ten flashes and his wideangle lens right next to it...


That sounds like fun!!!


----------

